# Help with frontosa identification



## lazybynature (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm a little confused about all of the different frontosa cichlids. I see a lot of frontosas advertised as Frontosa Burundi, Zaire, Mpimbwe, Kipili Blue,...

Please take a look at these pictures (if I can load them) and let me know what type of Frontosa I have. I have had this Frontosa for about 2 years and I am thinking of trying to establish a breeding colony with him (I think its a male), so I want to know exactly what type of frontosa he is.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Im not much help but I was wondering how big he is? If he's almost a foot then your yellow lab is huge!


----------



## lazybynature (Dec 22, 2005)

He's only about 6 - 7 inches. The lab is probably 3 inches or so.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

He looks like a Burundi Front to me, I may be wrong but that is my first impression. They are the most common Fronts on the market today.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im no expert but i think the secondary names on the frontosa's just mean where they were collected or first observed in the wild. usually they have very slight differences in color or scale count and such, but generally are not a different fish from the others.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

The names are indicate different location they are found in lake Tang. Burundi's are typically found ina diff. location than say Zaire's. Burundi's are also more common because they live at a higher depth and are therefore easier to retrieve from lake Tang. than the Zaire's. 
Just a little tidbit. pretty much what the post above said.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

This may help you some. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/frontosa_variant_map.php


----------



## lazybynature (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for allthe info.


----------

